# Other computers can't resolve my hostname?

## victorhooi

heya,

I have a gentoo box in a Windows network (with Windows Server 2003 running as a DHCP/DNS server). The hostname appears to be set correctly from the box itself, but other computers can't seem to resolve that hostname.

I read the post here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-659990-highlight-hostname.html

as well as the howto:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Talk:TIP_Setup_Your_FQDN

and can't seem to make heads or tails to make it work.

I set the hostname in /etc/conf.d/hostname to "vmware-gentoo1", then added the following lines to /etc/hosts:

```
127.0.0.2   vmware-gentoo1.BWSRVR.CORP   vmware-gentoo1
```

This seemed to get rid of the .unknown domain! at the login prompt.

However, I still can't seem to ping to my hostname from other computers on the network. On startup, it reads

```
vmware-gentoo1.BWSRVR.CORP
```

which is correct. However, other Windows computers won't seem to resolve it. Shouldn't they just do lookups against the Windows DNS server? In the DHCP console on the Windows 2003 Server, it does show the name of the computer as vmware-gentoo1.BWSRVR.CORP (but the server also won't resolve the hostname from a ping).

Any advice is much appreciated.

Cheers,

Victor

----------

## think4urs11

does your DNS server know the name?

If not you need to create the neccessary record there

----------

## massimo

Unless you did not save this information on the Windows2k3 server's DNS service you would not be able to resolve this host.

----------

## victorhooi

Hmm, I thought the dhcp client would just send it to the DNS server?

The funny thing is, the Debian server we just set up seems to resolve fine, and we didn't do anything except for configure it for DHCP and set the hostname. I thought it might be running winbind or something, but no, /etc/nsswitch doesn't have WINS in it.

Is there anything special you have to do to get the dhcp client to register it?

Cheers,

Victor

----------

## UberLord

.unknown domain at the login prompt is normally fine, as with a Gentoo system you can frequently get there before network and resolving is fully up.

The real test is to do

```
hostname -f
```

----------

## victorhooi

heya,

hostname -f returns

```
vmware-gentoo1.BWSRVR.CORP
```

dhcpd should be sending the hostname, is there any way to check that part of it? Or to see how Debian does it?

.

Cheers,

Victor

----------

## UberLord

Sure.

Install wireshark or tcpdump and check that the DHCP request packages being sent contain the hostname.

I know that dhcpcd does by default, if it's valid.

----------

## victorhooi

heya,

I had some issues getting dhcpcd to run, it was complaining it was already running.

Anyhow, I did a "kill -KILL dhcpcd", started a wireshark capture, then ran "dhcpcd eth0"

There were four packets I could see with DHCP as protocol.

The DHCP server is 190.0.125.161. From what I could see, the hostname "victor-vmware1" is being sent in the DHCP discover packet.

Cheers,

Victor

```
No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

    142 2.999744    0.0.0.0               255.255.255.255       DHCP     DHCP Discover - Transaction ID 0xb3d82d5f

Frame 142 (342 bytes on wire, 342 bytes captured)

    Arrival Time: Mar  5, 2008 04:55:11.798301000

    [Time delta from previous captured frame: 0.024341000 seconds]

    [Time delta from previous displayed frame: 0.024341000 seconds]

    [Time since reference or first frame: 2.999744000 seconds]

    Frame Number: 142

    Frame Length: 342 bytes

    Capture Length: 342 bytes

    [Frame is marked: True]

    [Protocols in frame: eth:ip:udp:bootp]

    [Coloring Rule Name: UDP]

    [Coloring Rule String: udp]

Ethernet II, Src: Vmware_21:e6:49 (00:0c:29:21:e6:49), Dst: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

    Destination: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

        Address: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

        .... ...1 .... .... .... .... = IG bit: Group address (multicast/broadcast)

        .... ..1. .... .... .... .... = LG bit: Locally administered address (this is NOT the factory default)

    Source: Vmware_21:e6:49 (00:0c:29:21:e6:49)

        Address: Vmware_21:e6:49 (00:0c:29:21:e6:49)

        .... ...0 .... .... .... .... = IG bit: Individual address (unicast)

        .... ..0. .... .... .... .... = LG bit: Globally unique address (factory default)

    Type: IP (0x0800)

Internet Protocol, Src: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0), Dst: 255.255.255.255 (255.255.255.255)

    Version: 4

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Differentiated Services Field: 0x10 (DSCP 0x04: Unknown DSCP; ECN: 0x00)

        0001 00.. = Differentiated Services Codepoint: Unknown (0x04)

        .... ..0. = ECN-Capable Transport (ECT): 0

        .... ...0 = ECN-CE: 0

    Total Length: 328

    Identification: 0x0000 (0)

    Flags: 0x00

        0... = Reserved bit: Not set

        .0.. = Don't fragment: Not set

        ..0. = More fragments: Not set

    Fragment offset: 0

    Time to live: 64

    Protocol: UDP (0x11)

    Header checksum: 0x7996 [correct]

        [Good: True]

        [Bad : False]

    Source: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Destination: 255.255.255.255 (255.255.255.255)

User Datagram Protocol, Src Port: bootpc (68), Dst Port: bootps (67)

    Source port: bootpc (68)

    Destination port: bootps (67)

    Length: 308

    Checksum: 0x3eb2 [correct]

        [Good Checksum: True]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

Bootstrap Protocol

    Message type: Boot Request (1)

    Hardware type: Ethernet

    Hardware address length: 6

    Hops: 0

    Transaction ID: 0xb3d82d5f

    Seconds elapsed: 0

    Bootp flags: 0x0000 (Unicast)

        0... .... .... .... = Broadcast flag: Unicast

        .000 0000 0000 0000 = Reserved flags: 0x0000

    Client IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Your (client) IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Next server IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Relay agent IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Client MAC address: Vmware_21:e6:49 (00:0c:29:21:e6:49)

    Server host name not given

    Boot file name not given

    Magic cookie: (OK)

    Option: (t=53,l=1) DHCP Message Type = DHCP Discover

        Option: (53) DHCP Message Type

        Length: 1

        Value: 01

    Option: (t=55,l=1) Parameter Request List

        Option: (55) Parameter Request List

        Length: 1

        Value: 06

        6 = Domain Name Server

    Option: (t=12,l=14) Host Name = "vmware-gentoo1"

        Option: (12) Host Name

        Length: 14

        Value: 766D776172652D67656E746F6F31

    Option: (t=60,l=12) Vendor class identifier = "dhcpcd 3.1.5"

        Option: (60) Vendor class identifier

        Length: 12

        Value: 64686370636420332E312E35

    Option: (t=61,l=19) Client identifier

        Option: (61) Client identifier

        Length: 19

        Value: FF65746830000100010F32DE84000C2921E649

    End Option

    Padding

0000  ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 0c 29 21 e6 49 08 00 45 10   ........)!.I..E.

0010  01 48 00 00 00 00 40 11 79 96 00 00 00 00 ff ff   .H....@.y.......

0020  ff ff 00 44 00 43 01 34 3e b2 01 01 06 00 b3 d8   ...D.C.4>.......

0030  2d 5f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   -_..............

0040  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0c 29 21 e6 49 00 00 00 00   ........)!.I....

0050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0070  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0080  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0090  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00a0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00b0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00c0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00d0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0100  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0110  00 00 00 00 00 00 63 82 53 63 35 01 01 37 01 06   ......c.Sc5..7..

0120  0c 0e 76 6d 77 61 72 65 2d 67 65 6e 74 6f 6f 31   ..vmware-gentoo1

0130  3c 0c 64 68 63 70 63 64 20 33 2e 31 2e 35 3d 13   <.dhcpcd 3.1.5=.

0140  ff 65 74 68 30 00 01 00 01 0f 32 de 84 00 0c 29   .eth0.....2....)

0150  21 e6 49 ff 00 00                                 !.I...

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

    143 3.000536    190.0.125.161         255.255.255.255       DHCP     DHCP Offer    - Transaction ID 0xb3d82d5f

Frame 143 (342 bytes on wire, 342 bytes captured)

    Arrival Time: Mar  5, 2008 04:55:11.799093000

    [Time delta from previous captured frame: 0.000792000 seconds]

    [Time delta from previous displayed frame: 0.000792000 seconds]

    [Time since reference or first frame: 3.000536000 seconds]

    Frame Number: 143

    Frame Length: 342 bytes

    Capture Length: 342 bytes

    [Frame is marked: True]

    [Protocols in frame: eth:ip:udp:bootp]

    [Coloring Rule Name: UDP]

    [Coloring Rule String: udp]

Ethernet II, Src: Ibm_68:49:07 (00:14:5e:68:49:07), Dst: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

    Destination: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

        Address: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

        .... ...1 .... .... .... .... = IG bit: Group address (multicast/broadcast)

        .... ..1. .... .... .... .... = LG bit: Locally administered address (this is NOT the factory default)

    Source: Ibm_68:49:07 (00:14:5e:68:49:07)

        Address: Ibm_68:49:07 (00:14:5e:68:49:07)

        .... ...0 .... .... .... .... = IG bit: Individual address (unicast)

        .... ..0. .... .... .... .... = LG bit: Globally unique address (factory default)

    Type: IP (0x0800)

Internet Protocol, Src: 190.0.125.161 (190.0.125.161), Dst: 255.255.255.255 (255.255.255.255)

    Version: 4

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Differentiated Services Field: 0x00 (DSCP 0x00: Default; ECN: 0x00)

        0000 00.. = Differentiated Services Codepoint: Default (0x00)

        .... ..0. = ECN-Capable Transport (ECT): 0

        .... ...0 = ECN-CE: 0

    Total Length: 328

    Identification: 0x2889 (10377)

    Flags: 0x00

        0... = Reserved bit: Not set

        .0.. = Don't fragment: Not set

        ..0. = More fragments: Not set

    Fragment offset: 0

    Time to live: 128

    Protocol: UDP (0x11)

    Header checksum: 0xd57a [correct]

        [Good: True]

        [Bad : False]

    Source: 190.0.125.161 (190.0.125.161)

    Destination: 255.255.255.255 (255.255.255.255)

User Datagram Protocol, Src Port: bootps (67), Dst Port: bootpc (68)

    Source port: bootps (67)

    Destination port: bootpc (68)

    Length: 308

    Checksum: 0x69b0 [correct]

        [Good Checksum: True]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

Bootstrap Protocol

    Message type: Boot Reply (2)

    Hardware type: Ethernet

    Hardware address length: 6

    Hops: 0

    Transaction ID: 0xb3d82d5f

    Seconds elapsed: 0

    Bootp flags: 0x0000 (Unicast)

        0... .... .... .... = Broadcast flag: Unicast

        .000 0000 0000 0000 = Reserved flags: 0x0000

    Client IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Your (client) IP address: 190.0.127.15 (190.0.127.15)

    Next server IP address: 190.0.125.161 (190.0.125.161)

    Relay agent IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Client MAC address: Vmware_21:e6:49 (00:0c:29:21:e6:49)

    Server host name not given

    Boot file name not given

    Magic cookie: (OK)

    Option: (t=53,l=1) DHCP Message Type = DHCP Offer

        Option: (53) DHCP Message Type

        Length: 1

        Value: 02

    Option: (t=1,l=4) Subnet Mask = 255.255.252.0

        Option: (1) Subnet Mask

        Length: 4

        Value: FFFFFC00

    Option: (t=58,l=4) Renewal Time Value = 4 days

        Option: (58) Renewal Time Value

        Length: 4

        Value: 00054600

    Option: (t=59,l=4) Rebinding Time Value = 7 days

        Option: (59) Rebinding Time Value

        Length: 4

        Value: 00093A80

    Option: (t=51,l=4) IP Address Lease Time = 8 days

        Option: (51) IP Address Lease Time

        Length: 4

        Value: 000A8C00

    Option: (t=54,l=4) Server Identifier = 190.0.125.161

        Option: (54) Server Identifier

        Length: 4

        Value: BE007DA1

    Option: (t=6,l=4) Domain Name Server = 190.0.125.161

        Option: (6) Domain Name Server

        Length: 4

        Value: BE007DA1

    End Option

    Padding

0000  ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 14 5e 68 49 07 08 00 45 00   ........^hI...E.

0010  01 48 28 89 00 00 80 11 d5 7a be 00 7d a1 ff ff   .H(......z..}...

0020  ff ff 00 43 00 44 01 34 69 b0 02 01 06 00 b3 d8   ...C.D.4i.......

0030  2d 5f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 be 00 7f 0f be 00   -_..............

0040  7d a1 00 00 00 00 00 0c 29 21 e6 49 00 00 00 00   }.......)!.I....

0050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0070  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0080  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0090  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00a0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00b0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00c0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00d0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0100  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0110  00 00 00 00 00 00 63 82 53 63 35 01 02 01 04 ff   ......c.Sc5.....

0120  ff fc 00 3a 04 00 05 46 00 3b 04 00 09 3a 80 33   ...:...F.;...:.3

0130  04 00 0a 8c 00 36 04 be 00 7d a1 06 04 be 00 7d   .....6...}.....}

0140  a1 ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0150  00 00 00 00 00 00                                 ......

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

    144 3.000887    0.0.0.0               255.255.255.255       DHCP     DHCP Request  - Transaction ID 0xb3d82d5f

Frame 144 (372 bytes on wire, 372 bytes captured)

    Arrival Time: Mar  5, 2008 04:55:11.799444000

    [Time delta from previous captured frame: 0.000351000 seconds]

    [Time delta from previous displayed frame: 0.000351000 seconds]

    [Time since reference or first frame: 3.000887000 seconds]

    Frame Number: 144

    Frame Length: 372 bytes

    Capture Length: 372 bytes

    [Frame is marked: True]

    [Protocols in frame: eth:ip:udp:bootp]

    [Coloring Rule Name: UDP]

    [Coloring Rule String: udp]

Ethernet II, Src: Vmware_21:e6:49 (00:0c:29:21:e6:49), Dst: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

    Destination: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

        Address: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

        .... ...1 .... .... .... .... = IG bit: Group address (multicast/broadcast)

        .... ..1. .... .... .... .... = LG bit: Locally administered address (this is NOT the factory default)

    Source: Vmware_21:e6:49 (00:0c:29:21:e6:49)

        Address: Vmware_21:e6:49 (00:0c:29:21:e6:49)

        .... ...0 .... .... .... .... = IG bit: Individual address (unicast)

        .... ..0. .... .... .... .... = LG bit: Globally unique address (factory default)

    Type: IP (0x0800)

Internet Protocol, Src: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0), Dst: 255.255.255.255 (255.255.255.255)

    Version: 4

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Differentiated Services Field: 0x10 (DSCP 0x04: Unknown DSCP; ECN: 0x00)

        0001 00.. = Differentiated Services Codepoint: Unknown (0x04)

        .... ..0. = ECN-Capable Transport (ECT): 0

        .... ...0 = ECN-CE: 0

    Total Length: 358

    Identification: 0x0000 (0)

    Flags: 0x00

        0... = Reserved bit: Not set

        .0.. = Don't fragment: Not set

        ..0. = More fragments: Not set

    Fragment offset: 0

    Time to live: 64

    Protocol: UDP (0x11)

    Header checksum: 0x7978 [correct]

        [Good: True]

        [Bad : False]

    Source: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Destination: 255.255.255.255 (255.255.255.255)

User Datagram Protocol, Src Port: bootpc (68), Dst Port: bootps (67)

    Source port: bootpc (68)

    Destination port: bootps (67)

    Length: 338

    Checksum: 0x9b6c [correct]

        [Good Checksum: True]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

Bootstrap Protocol

    Message type: Boot Request (1)

    Hardware type: Ethernet

    Hardware address length: 6

    Hops: 0

    Transaction ID: 0xb3d82d5f

    Seconds elapsed: 0

    Bootp flags: 0x0000 (Unicast)

        0... .... .... .... = Broadcast flag: Unicast

        .000 0000 0000 0000 = Reserved flags: 0x0000

    Client IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Your (client) IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Next server IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Relay agent IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Client MAC address: Vmware_21:e6:49 (00:0c:29:21:e6:49)

    Server host name not given

    Boot file name not given

    Magic cookie: (OK)

    Option: (t=53,l=1) DHCP Message Type = DHCP Request

        Option: (53) DHCP Message Type

        Length: 1

        Value: 03

    Option: (t=57,l=2) Maximum DHCP Message Size = 1500

        Option: (57) Maximum DHCP Message Size

        Length: 2

        Value: 05DC

    Option: (t=50,l=4) Requested IP Address = 190.0.127.15

        Option: (50) Requested IP Address

        Length: 4

        Value: BE007F0F

    Option: (t=54,l=4) Server Identifier = 190.0.125.161

        Option: (54) Server Identifier

        Length: 4

        Value: BE007DA1

    Option: (t=55,l=17) Parameter Request List

        Option: (55) Parameter Request List

        Length: 17

        Value: 3A3B011C7921030C770F0628292A1A1178

        58 = Renewal Time Value

        59 = Rebinding Time Value

        1 = Subnet Mask

        28 = Broadcast Address

        121 = Classless Static Route

        33 = Static Route

        3 = Router

        12 = Host Name

        119 = Domain Search

        15 = Domain Name

        6 = Domain Name Server

        40 = Network Information Service Domain

        41 = Network Information Service Servers

        42 = Network Time Protocol Servers

        26 = Interface MTU

        17 = Root Path

        120 = SIP Servers

    Option: (t=12,l=14) Host Name = "vmware-gentoo1"

        Option: (12) Host Name

        Length: 14

        Value: 766D776172652D67656E746F6F31

    Option: (t=60,l=12) Vendor class identifier = "dhcpcd 3.1.5"

        Option: (60) Vendor class identifier

        Length: 12

        Value: 64686370636420332E312E35

    Option: (t=61,l=19) Client identifier

        Option: (61) Client identifier

        Length: 19

        Value: FF65746830000100010F32DE84000C2921E649

    End Option

0000  ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 0c 29 21 e6 49 08 00 45 10   ........)!.I..E.

0010  01 66 00 00 00 00 40 11 79 78 00 00 00 00 ff ff   .f....@.yx......

0020  ff ff 00 44 00 43 01 52 9b 6c 01 01 06 00 b3 d8   ...D.C.R.l......

0030  2d 5f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   -_..............

0040  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0c 29 21 e6 49 00 00 00 00   ........)!.I....

0050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0070  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0080  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0090  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00a0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00b0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00c0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00d0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0100  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0110  00 00 00 00 00 00 63 82 53 63 35 01 03 39 02 05   ......c.Sc5..9..

0120  dc 32 04 be 00 7f 0f 36 04 be 00 7d a1 37 11 3a   .2.....6...}.7.:

0130  3b 01 1c 79 21 03 0c 77 0f 06 28 29 2a 1a 11 78   ;..y!..w..()*..x

0140  0c 0e 76 6d 77 61 72 65 2d 67 65 6e 74 6f 6f 31   ..vmware-gentoo1

0150  3c 0c 64 68 63 70 63 64 20 33 2e 31 2e 35 3d 13   <.dhcpcd 3.1.5=.

0160  ff 65 74 68 30 00 01 00 01 0f 32 de 84 00 0c 29   .eth0.....2....)

0170  21 e6 49 ff                                       !.I.

No.     Time        Source                Destination           Protocol Info

    145 3.001705    190.0.125.161         255.255.255.255       DHCP     DHCP ACK      - Transaction ID 0xb3d82d5f

Frame 145 (342 bytes on wire, 342 bytes captured)

    Arrival Time: Mar  5, 2008 04:55:11.800262000

    [Time delta from previous captured frame: 0.000818000 seconds]

    [Time delta from previous displayed frame: 0.000818000 seconds]

    [Time since reference or first frame: 3.001705000 seconds]

    Frame Number: 145

    Frame Length: 342 bytes

    Capture Length: 342 bytes

    [Frame is marked: True]

    [Protocols in frame: eth:ip:udp:bootp]

    [Coloring Rule Name: UDP]

    [Coloring Rule String: udp]

Ethernet II, Src: Ibm_68:49:07 (00:14:5e:68:49:07), Dst: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

    Destination: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

        Address: Broadcast (ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff)

        .... ...1 .... .... .... .... = IG bit: Group address (multicast/broadcast)

        .... ..1. .... .... .... .... = LG bit: Locally administered address (this is NOT the factory default)

    Source: Ibm_68:49:07 (00:14:5e:68:49:07)

        Address: Ibm_68:49:07 (00:14:5e:68:49:07)

        .... ...0 .... .... .... .... = IG bit: Individual address (unicast)

        .... ..0. .... .... .... .... = LG bit: Globally unique address (factory default)

    Type: IP (0x0800)

Internet Protocol, Src: 190.0.125.161 (190.0.125.161), Dst: 255.255.255.255 (255.255.255.255)

    Version: 4

    Header length: 20 bytes

    Differentiated Services Field: 0x00 (DSCP 0x00: Default; ECN: 0x00)

        0000 00.. = Differentiated Services Codepoint: Default (0x00)

        .... ..0. = ECN-Capable Transport (ECT): 0

        .... ...0 = ECN-CE: 0

    Total Length: 328

    Identification: 0x288a (10378)

    Flags: 0x00

        0... = Reserved bit: Not set

        .0.. = Don't fragment: Not set

        ..0. = More fragments: Not set

    Fragment offset: 0

    Time to live: 128

    Protocol: UDP (0x11)

    Header checksum: 0xd579 [correct]

        [Good: True]

        [Bad : False]

    Source: 190.0.125.161 (190.0.125.161)

    Destination: 255.255.255.255 (255.255.255.255)

User Datagram Protocol, Src Port: bootps (67), Dst Port: bootpc (68)

    Source port: bootps (67)

    Destination port: bootpc (68)

    Length: 308

    Checksum: 0x5e4b [correct]

        [Good Checksum: True]

        [Bad Checksum: False]

Bootstrap Protocol

    Message type: Boot Reply (2)

    Hardware type: Ethernet

    Hardware address length: 6

    Hops: 0

    Transaction ID: 0xb3d82d5f

    Seconds elapsed: 0

    Bootp flags: 0x0000 (Unicast)

        0... .... .... .... = Broadcast flag: Unicast

        .000 0000 0000 0000 = Reserved flags: 0x0000

    Client IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Your (client) IP address: 190.0.127.15 (190.0.127.15)

    Next server IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Relay agent IP address: 0.0.0.0 (0.0.0.0)

    Client MAC address: Vmware_21:e6:49 (00:0c:29:21:e6:49)

    Server host name not given

    Boot file name not given

    Magic cookie: (OK)

    Option: (t=53,l=1) DHCP Message Type = DHCP ACK

        Option: (53) DHCP Message Type

        Length: 1

        Value: 05

    Option: (t=58,l=4) Renewal Time Value = 4 days

        Option: (58) Renewal Time Value

        Length: 4

        Value: 00054600

    Option: (t=59,l=4) Rebinding Time Value = 7 days

        Option: (59) Rebinding Time Value

        Length: 4

        Value: 00093A80

    Option: (t=51,l=4) IP Address Lease Time = 8 days

        Option: (51) IP Address Lease Time

        Length: 4

        Value: 000A8C00

    Option: (t=54,l=4) Server Identifier = 190.0.125.161

        Option: (54) Server Identifier

        Length: 4

        Value: BE007DA1

    Option: (t=1,l=4) Subnet Mask = 255.255.252.0

        Option: (1) Subnet Mask

        Length: 4

        Value: FFFFFC00

    Option: (t=3,l=4) Router = 190.0.125.161

        Option: (3) Router

        Length: 4

        Value: BE007DA1

    Option: (t=15,l=12) Domain Name = "BWSRVR.CORP"

        Option: (15) Domain Name

        Length: 12

        Value: 4257535256522E434F525000

    Option: (t=6,l=4) Domain Name Server = 190.0.125.161

        Option: (6) Domain Name Server

        Length: 4

        Value: BE007DA1

    End Option

0000  ff ff ff ff ff ff 00 14 5e 68 49 07 08 00 45 00   ........^hI...E.

0010  01 48 28 8a 00 00 80 11 d5 79 be 00 7d a1 ff ff   .H(......y..}...

0020  ff ff 00 43 00 44 01 34 5e 4b 02 01 06 00 b3 d8   ...C.D.4^K......

0030  2d 5f 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 be 00 7f 0f 00 00   -_..............

0040  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0c 29 21 e6 49 00 00 00 00   ........)!.I....

0050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0070  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0080  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0090  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00a0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00b0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00c0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00d0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00e0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

00f0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0100  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ................

0110  00 00 00 00 00 00 63 82 53 63 35 01 05 3a 04 00   ......c.Sc5..:..

0120  05 46 00 3b 04 00 09 3a 80 33 04 00 0a 8c 00 36   .F.;...:.3.....6

0130  04 be 00 7d a1 01 04 ff ff fc 00 03 04 be 00 7d   ...}...........}

0140  a1 0f 0c 42 57 53 52 56 52 2e 43 4f 52 50 00 06   ...BWSRVR.CORP..

0150  04 be 00 7d a1 ff                                 ...}..

```

----------

## UberLord

```
    Option: (t=12,l=14) Host Name = "vmware-gentoo1"

        Option: (12) Host Name

        Length: 14

        Value: 766D776172652D67656E746F6F31 
```

There you go - it sent the hostname  :Smile: 

Ah, you're running a windows server. Try using the "-F both" option to dhcpcd.

----------

## victorhooi

heya,

I tried the -F both option:

```
killall -KILL dhcpcd

dhcpcd -F both eth0
```

and the Gentoo box still doesn't seem to register its hostname.

It is a Windows domain, with the DHCP and DNS run on the Domain Controller (Windows 2003 Small Business Server). Is there anything else I can check on either the gentoo box, or on the server, to see why it's not registering its hostname?

Cheers,

Victor

----------

## UberLord

Well, the issue is with the DHCP server as you can see it's sending the hostname in the request. The -F option only works when your hostname is a FQDN like computer.domain.com, which is what some MS DHCP servers expect.

----------

